# Deceased furs thread?



## Glamgiu (Sep 9, 2010)

I just realized that there is a deceased furs thread around here, and I want to know where to find it to be informed.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 9, 2010)

Try the Search function, perhaps?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 9, 2010)

just look around the obituaries for people with car ears
any other source might be less than reliable


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> car ears


 This sounds amazing.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> This sounds amazing.


suddenly i lolled at that mistake


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 9, 2010)

Molly said:


> This sounds amazing.


 
Car eyelashes are better


----------



## Twink (Sep 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Car eyelashes are better



NNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! i would intentionally slam my car into another car if they had those, then step out and start keying it


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 9, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Car eyelashes are better


 
Ewww. Humanizing cars is just creepy D:


----------



## Summercat (Sep 10, 2010)

Thread has been derailed so much that I'm snorting ground crystallized gnome powder.


----------

